# Need recipe for "Korn Fritters"



## Susie (Jul 14, 2015)

As close as possible to the recipe from Sourdough Mining Company in Anchorage, Alaska.  

But if anyone has a good recipe, I'll take it!

This is what I tried tonight(with changes to make on next batch):

3 eggs
3/4 c canned creamed corn
1/2 c canned whole kernel corn
1 3/4 c AP flour
3/4 c sugar(use less next time, about half!)
1/4 c half and half(use whatever needed to adjust batter consistency)
3 t baking powder
(did not call for salt, but used 1/4 t, still needed more)

Heated oil to 375, dropped it to 350.  Deep fried until golden brown.

My hubby is originally from Alaska, and he says this is close, but not quite right, so any help is welcome.

TIA!


----------



## kumudini (Jul 15, 2015)

My only suggestion would be to use some rich buttermilk in place of half and half. I searched the web like you probably did to come up with the same recipe like you did, but nothing more than that. But I feel that the slight sourness from the buttermilk adds something to fritters.
It's so cute to see the new bride asking for husbands favorite recipe .


----------



## barndive (Jul 16, 2015)

If I'm not working, I'm definitely into cooking, and this sounds like a delicious treat to make for my kids! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lsg (Jul 16, 2015)

Paul Dean is my go to source for old fashioned recipes:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/corn-fritters-recipe.html


----------



## lizard1232 (Jul 17, 2015)

Did he say what wasn't quite right? Too sweet? Not sweet enough? Too crispy? Too greasy?  Texture?


----------



## Susie (Aug 26, 2015)

Sorry, I just saw the replies(lost the recipe, so I came back here to find it.)

Thanks lsg-I copied that recipe so I can try it.

My hubby said that that was too sweet, and not enough corn flavor.  I thought I would try using some corn meal or corn flour in the batter, similar to the Paula Deen recipe.  I will let you know how that goes.


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 26, 2015)

Another thing I've learned recently is you can simmer a corn cob (ear of sweet corn with the kernels cut off) in your recipe's liquid to add extra corn flavor. Not saying the fritters are made this way, but if you wanted to boost the flavor, this might be something to think about.


----------



## Susie (Aug 26, 2015)

I tried substituting 1/3 of the flour quantity with corn meal.  This is not a good idea.  The corn meal is too crunchy.  I am going to try corn flour(not corn starch) next.  Masa might be the answer, but I am trying unseasoned Fish Fry first.


----------



## TaniaLuv (Aug 18, 2016)

*Sourdough Mining Company Korn Fritters*

Susie,
Now it saddens me that they closed February of this year . I am from Alaska and I have their Korn Fritter recipe, however I am not allowed to post/share it. I can tell you that your recipe has to many eggs, there is no cream corn, you need more corn kernels, more milk, more flour, less baking powder, less sugar and you are missing melted butter and salt completely(in the batter). Good luck.


----------



## Arimara (Aug 18, 2016)

Susie said:


> I tried substituting 1/3 of the flour quantity with corn meal.  This is not a good idea.  The corn meal is too crunchy.  I am going to try corn flour(not corn starch) next.  Masa might be the answer, but I am trying unseasoned Fish Fry first.



I'm not sure masa's the direction to go in. The corn flour sounded like a better idea.


----------



## Susie (Aug 18, 2016)

TaniaLuv said:


> Susie,
> Now it saddens me that they closed February of this year . I am from Alaska and I have their Korn Fritter recipe, however I am not allowed to post/share it. I can tell you that your recipe has to many eggs, there is no cream corn, you need more corn kernels, more milk, more flour, less baking powder, less sugar and you are missing melted butter and salt completely(in the batter). Good luck.



That is very sad!

I have to confess that I sort of gave up finding the recipe, but I have some days off that I can try again.  This is what I wrote down to try next time, if you could sort of indicate if I am getting close, I would be grateful.

1 egg
1 1/2 cups whole kernel corn
1/2 cup milk (enough to make batter loose enough)
2 cups flour
1 1/2 teaspoon baking powder
2 Tablespoon sugar
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter
1 teaspoon salt


----------



## reflection (Aug 18, 2016)

there used to be a restaurant in so cal that made delicious corn fritters. it was called el encanto in azusa. here's their recipe i tracked down:

Henrietta Newman's Corn Fritters 
Newman's El Encanto
Azusa, CA

8 c. flour
1 c. sugar
1/2 c. baking powder
1/2 c. vanilla
1/2 c. liquid vegetable shortening
3 cans creamed corn, 14 oz size
1 can whole kernal corn, 14 oz size
1 can evaporated milk

Mix all ingredients well into thick batter. With small ice cream scoop drop balls of batter into hot oil and fry 8-10 minutes until very dark brown. Serve with warm maple syrup. Enjoy! 

oooh, they were tasty, but no idea if similar to the recipe you are looking for. what a bummer you have to keep making corn fritters to try to get the right recipe.


----------



## Arimara (Aug 18, 2016)

I wish I could fry well. I can't fry NOTHIN, not even plantain chips are safe. It's really sad. If I could fry, I'd play around with the recipes to help you out (and find a tasty corn-flavored treat for me and mine).


----------

